# Egg Share @ LWC Swansea



## Misshopeful (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new on here so apologies if I'm posting in the wrong place  

I have just completed egg sharing at LWC, unfortunately it did not work for me and I'm too scared to find out if it worked for my recipient.

Hoping to do it again in a couple of months - just waiting for a match.

So hello to you all and hope we all get good news soon


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Misshopeful

Sorry to hear that you got a BFN, big hugs  . I ve egg shared twice at LWC swansea now, unfortunately both were BFN too. I wouldn't worry about how your recipient got on, you can't find out until a year afterwards anyway, and you need to concertrate on yourself right now.

Their is a lovely LWC swansea thread you might want to come and join.

_Infertility and Fertility Support | Location | Counties in Wales | South Glamorgan | Topic: Anyone at lwc Swansea ~ Part 2 _

and also a lovely egg share thread

_Infertility and Fertility Support | General Support | Egg Share | Topic: Egg Share TTC & Undergoing Treatment Chat Part 2_

You will find lots of support on both boards. Good luck with the rest of your treatment


----------



## Misshopeful (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Moocat. I'll have a look at both boards. Good luck with your treatment too


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

No problem!!! looking forward to seeing on the other threads


----------

